# uf1



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

in the july rc driver mag there is an article about a group raceing 1/10 scale f1 cars with real type rules they qualify in three min heats and then 15 min qualifers where two pitstops are made looks really fun im in oklahoma tho anre there raceing them in calf houston and nebraska new jersey and the midwest they have a site uf1rc.com be a really neat class more like big scale where rules are more like real 1 to 1 raceing


----------

